
How to Say “Pgnttrp” - teddyh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USL5CFNy9jw
======
ksaj
My first thought was "This is stupid" before I got curious (and that surely is
the curse of this so-called word!)

Then I found it in my regular word dict files as well as my _common_ password
list, and again on this sweater: [https://teeshirt21.com/product/i-love-
pgnttrp-hoodie-u5UzE](https://teeshirt21.com/product/i-love-pgnttrp-
hoodie-u5UzE)

Rainwords shows it as one of 97 English words with 'pg' in the spelling. The
only one that comes to mind for me without looking at their list is "stopgap."
So I guess I have another if I ever need one for whatever reason.

I think it is really just the FORTRAN connection having been picked up in
weird places. I strongly doubt it is English for anything outside of that
context.

I think I'm going to get that sweater just to spread the joy. Hopefully it
doesn't mean "kick me!"

------
teddyh

      $ grep pgnttrp /usr/share/dict/*
      /usr/share/dict/american-english-insane:pgnttrp
      /usr/share/dict/british-english-insane:pgnttrp
      /usr/share/dict/words:pgnttrp
    

What is pgnttrp?

~~~
phoyd
Looks like it is the name of a FORTRAN subroutine[1] from MTS (Michigan
Terminal System) that somehow creeped into our dictionary files. Now you can
buy hoodies with "1 <3 PGNTTRP" prints and watch videos like that above,
because of bot produced content.

[1]
[https://deepblue.lib.umich.edu/bitstream/handle/2027.42/7958...](https://deepblue.lib.umich.edu/bitstream/handle/2027.42/79583/MTSVolume03-SubroutineDescriptions-
SystemsEdition-Jul1987.pdf)

